# Xmas Spirit and Mid-Atlantic Blizzard



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A winter storm watch has been posted for my area for this Saturday...first of the season. Maybe that will get me into the Christmas spirit.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I wish we would get a winter storm warning for Christmas day.  We don't get many "White Christmas's" in Tucson, AZ, I can only remember 1 actually on Christmas day in all the years I have lived here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're supposed to get snow starting tomorrow (Friday) night into Saturday -- up to 5 inches -- with more possible on Thursday. . .Christmas eve.  Woo hoo!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I wish we would get a winter storm warning for Christmas day. We don't get many "White Christmas's" in Tucson, AZ, I can only remember 1 actually on Christmas day in all the years I have lived here.


In NJ in December, the likelihood of any snow that falls on Saturday still being around on Christmas day is about 2%, I'd say. We tend to be in the battleground between the warm fronts from the Gulf states and the cold fronts from the upper Midwest, so temperatures tend to fluctuate a lot. Off the top of my head, I don't recall the last Christmas we had here with significant snow on the ground.

Guess I better dig the snow shovel out of the shed tomorrow . . . *sigh*.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

We actually had a high of 58 degrees today (warmest it has been in a couple of weeks), for Christmas it is predicted to be 38 degrees and sunny.  So no white Christmas here.  I've only known two in my life, and only one of those had appreciable snow (though it actually did have quite a bit).  One of the car dealers nearby for weeks has been advertising "Buy a new Chevy from us and if it snows on Christmas Day it is free!"  There's no danger they'll have to shell out any free cars!


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

NogDog said:


> A winter storm watch has been posted for my area for this Saturday...first of the season. Maybe that will get me into the Christmas spirit.


I'd be more than happy to mail you 14" of snow from Wisconsin. All I have to say about Global Warming is, "Bring it on."


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Ann, WMAL has called for up to (and possibly over) 24" depending on how the storm travels.  Eep!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Oooh. I'd love that!

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Ann, WMAL has called for *up to (and possibly over) 24*" depending on how the storm travels. Eep!


* WHAT *


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

xianfox said:


> I'd be more than happy to mail you 14" of snow from Wisconsin. All I have to say about Global Warming is, "Bring it on."


I spent the first 8 years of my life in the Chicago 'burbs. When I was 6 or 7, I went to a winter camp in Wisconsin (I think it was part of a YMCA activity). Coolest (pun intended) thing I remember was the toboggan run, which ran out onto a frozen lake. Snow was a lot more fun when I didn't have to do the driving.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a storm watch in my area for Saturday too.  It's been a while since we got a good snow, so hoping we actually see some stick.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> * WHAT *


I yelped the same thing when I heard it! I seriously doubt we will get that much though


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just made plans to travel to Asheville, NC for Christmas.  My daughter is not going to be able to make it home.  
So I'm going to go to her.  I hate to drive on snowy roads, so I'm hoping for a clean roads Christmas.  
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We're supposed to get snow starting tomorrow (Friday) night into Saturday -- up to 5 inches -- with more possible on Thursday. . .Christmas eve. Woo hoo!


With all this Woo Hoo-ing am I to presume that snow is fine given all the men who'll be around your residence next week? (IE would you be so happy shovelling?)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I intend to move another wheelbarrow of firewood from my "stack" to my "stash" next to the house.
If we have "significant" snow, the electricity will surely go out and we will get to sit around and drink hot chocolate (gas stove) and read (k2 battery and alladin oil lamps) warmed by the new buck stove (which works great, by the way).
Sometime on Sunday I will have to think about removing snow (if it hasn't melted) so that I can go to work on Monday.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey!  I help with the shoveling. . . .and anyway, if it comes as expected the shoveling will have to happen before anyone else is here!  Probably have to do a pass on Saturday because Ed will likely have to get into the church to deal with what's there. . . . . .


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I brought the snow to South Eastern Texas lol jk...
well I have lived here for almost 2 years  and its snowed 2 years in row down here! My mother-in-law said (jokingly -she loves me!!) "take that snow back to Nebraska" lol


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I spent the first 8 years of my life in the Chicago 'burbs. When I was 6 or 7, I went to a winter camp in Wisconsin (I think it was part of a YMCA activity). Coolest (pun intended) thing I remember was the toboggan run, which ran out onto a frozen lake. Snow was a lot more fun when I didn't have to do the driving.


One of the reasons I live in Dallas was because I grew up on the east coast of Lake Michigan in the Lake Effect zone. I decided I was moving south as soon as I could when I was 12 or 13. We still get snow but I can live with it when it's 2 or 3 days a year and I get to call in for bad weather on the first dusting ...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Auntie Em! It's a twister nor'easter!

Local TV news just predicted 8-14" of snow accumulation between now and Sunday.

I may have to revise my prediction on the likelihood of any snow remaining here by Christmas.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

In my neck of the woods I have to put a jacket on to run to the shops and haven't worn shorts in nearly three weeks! The humanity! But seriously I do hate the weather (or lack thereof) in Southern California around Christmas, complete bummer. I'm jealous of you guys who actually have snow right now. But then again I don't have to shovel anything to get to work. I just have to dodge the earthquakes while on my way to the doctors to get treated for my asthma from all the smog here. Happy Christmas!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I live in Central VA (Lynchburg) and we've received over 4" of snow in the past 4 hours.  Forecasts are currently calling for a total of 10-18 before we're done tomorrow.

I grew up in Cleveland, OH, and this forecast would be significant, but not catastrophic there.  But Lynchburg's nickname is "the hill city" and that doesn't go well with snow.  Plus, there isn't as much snow removal equipment.

I'm feeling guilty because it is a huge weekend for the distribution center where I work.  I manage a support area, so my team was not scheduled to work.  But it still seems like I should go in to help out in some capacity.  If I can get out of my street on Sunday, I may brave the roads to go in.

If only this had waited one week.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I grew up in northern IL and then northern OH, where the ground was mostly flat and there was plenty of snow-removal equipment. Outside of something like the blizzard of '78, snow storms were generally an annoyance , but within 24 hours or so most people were getting around just fine.

However, just a little further south near where I went to college (Miami U.), the city of Cincinnati OH would practically close down if there was an inch of snow. It was in part to being a bit hillier, but we also joked that there was only so much their one snow plow could do.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Raining some here.  My area seems to have a snow storm north of us, and one south of us.  
It should be interesting to see what we get.
I bought a new Subaru about a month ago.  So I think I'll go to the store in the morning just
to test out how the car is going to go on the roads.  I live less than two blocks from the store, 
so it shouldn't be a big deal, but will give me a chance to try it out on a couple of small hills.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nogdog, where are you located? Your forecast sounds very similar to mine. 

The kids are all very excited, me not so much. To say I hate snow would be an understatement. I was born in the desert for a reason. Hubby told me today that we needed a new snow shovel. Well, apparently so did everybody else in Maryland because they were in short supply. Luckily I finally found one down in Salisbury. I figured the farther south I went, the better my chances of finding one was. We're also completely stocked up on eggs, milk, bread, toilet paper and marshmallows.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

NogDog said:


> However, just a little further south near where I went to college (Miami U.), the city of Cincinnati OH would practically close down if there was an inch of snow. It was in part to being a bit hillier, but we also joked that there was only so much their one snow plow could do.


Maybe Cincy only had one snowplow, but I don't think Oxford, OH had any. I remember snow one winter at Miami U & seeing a front-end loader being used to get the snow off the streets.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nogdog, where are you located? Your forecast sounds very similar to mine.
> ...


I'm in southern NJ, just a couple miles across the Delaware from Philly.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Man I just saw the weather reports regarding how bad it could get on the eastern seaboard. Everybody out there please take care, and if you're safe, take some pictures! It's always nice to at least see other people enjoying the snow around Christmas.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

They're he-e-e-r-r-r-e (almost).


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate snow...well, hate is strong. I dislike it. My Mom hates driving in it and she has to take my dopey brother to work all weekend at 8:30AM   . Rural northern Ohio were snowplows don't run on weekends so this won't be fun.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hate is not a strong enough word for how I feel about snow. Especially large quantities. I do enjoy it when it's up on the mountain and I can go visit when I'm in the mood. 

They just upped our totals to 12-20" or more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

An inch and a half on the deck as we speak. . . .and I'm going to bed. . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

20 inches of snow expected as storm moves north
[quote author=ABC News]
December 18, 2009 21:32 EST

CHARLESTON, W.Va. (AP) -- Winter storm warnings stretch from the Carolinas to Rhode Island as a massive weather system moves up the Atlantic Coast.

The storm is forecast to drop up to 20 inches in some spots -- it's expected to bring the most snow the Washington, D.C. area has seen in nearly seven years.

In Virginia, Gov. Tim Kaine has declared a state of emergency. Philadelphia officials have done the same, with the school district canceling all weekend activities. And Maryland's governor is urging drivers to stay home if possible.

Lots of accidents have already been reported in Virginia. Highway crews in Maryland, Delaware and D.C. are spraying brine on roads in preparation for the snow.

With it being the final weekend before Christmas, some shoppers tried to get through their holiday lists before the snow hit. Others took a more practical approach, stocking up on groceries and other staples.
[/quote]


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazing how my feelings about snow changed from loving it to loathing it, just because of getting out of school and having to make a living.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazing how fast it's coming down here. It started sometime around nine, and 3 1/2 hours later I have over three inches of snow on my deck.

DD and I have lots of food... we have plenty to read... and we expect to be snowed in for several days, since our little dead-end street doesn't get plowed until _everything _else has been. Keeping our fingers crossed that we don't lose power.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Update:  3:30 a.m., and I have 6 1/2 inches of snow on my deck.  Haven't seen so much fall so quickly in a long time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's almost here...radar map right now:

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?zoommode=zoom&num=1&delay=15&scale=1.000&noclutter=0&ID=OKX&type=N0R&lat=40.76506424&lon=-73.98653412&label=New York, NY&showstorms=0&map.x=315&map.y=298&centerx=400&centery=240&lightning=0&smooth0&showlabels=1&rainsnow=0


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I'm hopeful of snow, but at this point, beyond the clouds from my window overlooking Manhattan ... not much to talk about. (Except one of my neighbors has an issue with a leak at the waterline of their boiler) (I'll perhaps mention this to them AFTER christmas)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I only have about an inch, but it seems there's a band of heavy snow moving through.
My mom has 8", with at least 3" or 4" more to come.
deb


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

We got a few inches of snow yesterday.  Less than expected, because it changed to freezing rain earlier than expected.  We've got enough of a coating of ice that neither the dogs nor my non-lightweight self broke thru it this morning.  Makes for fun walking and driving (not)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to bed lat night about midnight. . . .sent hubby off to the church for the weekend, probably (he IS the Facilities Manager so he's in charge of snow clearing there) . . . .there was an inch and a half on the deck at that time.  Measured just a little while ago and it was past 9 inches and still falling. . . .they're saying "record" for December and maybe "record snow event ever".

We did get one pass with a small snow plow. . . .that's what happens when you have a doctor living at the end of your dead end street.   Actually someone came and fetched him in a 4x4 about the same time so he's probably gone for the duration too. . . .


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

We are getting slammed with a blizzard right now - woke up to find about 5 inches and the storm hasn't even hit yet.  It is expected to go all day and night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're discussing this also in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16814.0.html

Perhaps one of the global mods can merge 'em. . . . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Last night before bed, they updated our forecast to 12-20". But they were only expecting us to get about 1/2 inch over night because it was SUPPOSED to switch to rain. No such luck. 

The BRATs are all up, already begging to go outside.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

almost 9a and still NOTHING here....if its going to snow I'd like it to start all ready ... I have TWO christmas parties tonight and I don't want to miss EITHER


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We're discussing this also in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16814.0.html
> 
> Perhaps one of the global mods can merge 'em. . . . . . .


Will do!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> I hate snow...well, hate is strong. I dislike it. My Mom hates driving in it and she has to take my dopey brother to work all weekend at 8:30AM  . Rural northern Ohio were snowplows don't run on weekends so this won't be fun.


Rural Northern Ohio? You're not in Rural north western Ohio are you? I'm related to about a brazillion people in that region .... including pretty much everyone in Henry County .... How you, Coz?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was talking to friends who live in Baltimore last evening. They are on tenterhooks waiting on the birth of their first grandchild. Margy (my friend) is convinced that he will be born this weekend, in the midst of the blizzard, and the family will have an amazing tale to tell for years to come. I'll keep you posted if that actually comes to pass.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hate is not a strong enough word for how I feel about snow. Especially large quantities. I do enjoy it when it's up on the mountain and I can go visit when I'm in the mood.
> 
> They just upped our totals to 12-20" or more.


Agree wholeheartedly. Visiting snow is fine. And I especially like it when I'm inside with a warm, alcohol enhanced drink.

I went home to Michigan for Christmas about 10 years ago and had the joy of driving while it was snowing sideways .... it's good to be reminded once in a while why I moved South ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sierra09 said:


> I hate snow...well, hate is strong. I dislike it. My Mom hates driving in it and she has to take my dopey brother to work all weekend at 8:30AM  . Rural northern Ohio were snowplows don't run on weekends so this won't be fun.


Snowplows don't run on the weekend? Seriously?

One thing about living here in Maine -- we have incredibly efficient snow removal. When it starts, they put parking bans in place everywhere to get the cars off the street. Then they encourage everybody who can possibly stay home to stay home. Businesses shut down -- the mall will even close for a big enough storm. Then the plows are out in force, night and day. By the time snow stops, the roads are clear, parking lots are plowed and everybody can get around easily. It is an impressive system.

L


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, pictures from Central VA:


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I always wanted a White Christmas, being a Dallas gal - never happen!  I'd like to go somewhere where I can stay in and just watch the snow    Did have a white Easter when I was quite quite younger in Wisconsin.  But after reading all these posts, guess I am just as happy to be here in sunny Mexico where all the snow birds are.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just sent the kids out with the ruler. We're already at 9".


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Rural Northern Ohio? You're not in Rural north western Ohio are you? I'm related to about a brazillion people in that region .... including pretty much everyone in Henry County .... How you, Coz?


Well, I lived in Napoleon OH from the mid '60s through the late '70s. It definitely qualifies as rural and northwestern Ohio.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Rural Northern Ohio? You're not in Rural north western Ohio are you? I'm related to about a brazillion people in that region .... including pretty much everyone in Henry County .... How you, Coz?


Jeff and I have decided that we are related way back when....with the Van Buskins, Nicolls and Hollands.

L


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

It is really coming down -


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie if we go back far enough I am sure we must be related - after all the island is pretty small and there weren't that many people around waaaaay back when - I know I have Sweezy cousins if you go back a few hundred years and there are lots of them up where you are from LOL  

Everyone remember to charge your Kindles - mine is charging now - earlier than I usually would but I am set - with a full charge (and a car charger just in case) and a truck load of wood for the wood stove and knitting - AND a PeaPod delivery set for the next few hours I am set to go ... I even made sure I had all the fixins for making a pea soup on the wood stove if the power goes out ...

they are saying about 15 inches with 50mph winds here - will test the new snow fence they put up in the field across the street from us --


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, I lived in Napoleon OH from the mid '60s through the late '70s. It definitely qualifies as rural and northwestern Ohio.


My father grew up in a town 10 miles south of Napoleon - in Holgate. Pretty much anyone in the region named, related to or acquainted with an Eis, Snyder or Rettig is a cousin of mine from at least one side of the family.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Governor of WV just declared a state of emergency.  
I'm in the northern panhandle.  We have about 3 inches now. 
Further south they have upwards of 18 inches already.  
deb


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, I lived in Napoleon OH from the mid '60s through the late '70s. It definitely qualifies as rural and northwestern Ohio.


Huh. I grew up in Bryan, OH... Now live in Cincy. 

We only got about an inch or so, with a little drifting (in Findlay for family stuff this weekend).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> Governor of WV just declared a state of emergency.
> I'm in the northern panhandle. We have about 3 inches now.
> Further south they have upwards of 18 inches already.
> deb


looks like you might just be stuck deb! Make sure you are charged kindlewise  Just be sure and check in here if you can! Being alone I'll worry about you, or be concerned anyway.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> My father grew up in a town 10 miles south of Napoleon - in Holgate. Pretty much anyone in the region named, related to or acquainted with an Eis, Snyder or Rettig is a cousin of mine from at least one side of the family.


I was born near Chicago, so didn't have any relatives in the NW Ohio area (other than my parents and sibs), but there's a good chance I knew some relatives of yours. I mean, Napoleon was the county seat and largest "city" in the county with a population of 8000.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we're up to a foot. . .maybe more. . .our deck looks much like the picture lynninva posted.  OTOH, my husband says there's only 5 or 6 inches at the church in DC. . .in fact when I called him he was in the car. . .had gone to the hardware store to get a part to try to fix the old snowblower.  I gather there are volunteers there helping with the clearing. . . .he expects to try to come home before dark. . . but I'm sure he won't get the car up to our house.  He's prepared to walk it.

Dona. . . I don't expect any of your relatives flying out of DC or Balto in the next day or two will actually get out.  Our friends have a son expected in tonight. . . yeah. . .not going to happen!

Oh, and just to be official:  they have put up blizzard warnings for the counties around DC as well.

When all is said and done we'll have more snow than HIBBING!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> Leslie if we go back far enough I am sure we must be related - after all the island is pretty small and there weren't that many people around waaaaay back when - I know I have Sweezy cousins if you go back a few hundred years and there are lots of them up where you are from LOL


Shelley Swezey was in my HS class...LOL

Yes, there were Nicolls scattered all over the island. My most direct relatives were in Islip, but they moved around, too. Southampton, Shelter Island, New York City, Hewlett...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> Everyone remember to charge your Kindles - mine is charging now - earlier than I usually would but I am set - with a full charge (and a car charger just in case) and a truck load of wood for the wood stove and knitting - AND a PeaPod delivery set for the next few hours I am set to go ... I even made sure I had all the fixins for making a pea soup on the wood stove if the power goes out ...


Speaking of charging...I have noticed since the 2.3 upgrade that I am charging a whole lot more. I thought the upgrade was supposed to give longer battery life? Anyone else having a problem?

L


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I was having trouble, but I'm testing right now to see if it was my own fault. I was using my blackberry charger and think it was messing my k2 up. I'm doing okay so far after a full charge with the amazon charger. I think there was a thread or two about battery issues and/or slowness since the upgrade... I don't know how to search on the mobile board.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie, I don't know if it was this thread, or the 2.3 thread, but the discussion a day or so ago was that the upgrade only improved the battery life of the K2i.  I beleive Geoff posted something about it.

Dona, it's okay with me if I'm stuck.  I went and bought my obligatory milk and bread.  I have a bottle of wine and some Triscuits for a snack.  I am going to charge my K though.  I'm not in the worst part of the storm at all.  We probably have 3" to 4" inches now.  I'm going to go heat up my tea and watch Meet Me In St. Louis.  I'm snug as a bug in a rug.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> Leslie, I don't know if it was this thread, or the 2.3 thread, but the discussion a day or so ago was that the upgrade only improved the battery life of the K2i. I beleive Geoff posted something about it.
> 
> Dona, it's okay with me if I'm stuck. I went and bought my obligatory milk and bread. I have a bottle of wine and some Triscuits for a snack. I am going to charge my K though. I'm not in the worst part of the storm at all. We probably have 3" to 4" inches now. I'm going to go heat up my tea and watch Meet Me In St. Louis. I'm snug as a bug in a rug.
> deb


Sounds like you have a plan, enjoy your movie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When all is said and done we'll have more snow than HIBBING!


This little thing? Pah, they call this a snow shower in Hibbing, LOL! If Mom were alive she'd start telling the story about climbing out the window of the house to go to school 'cause they couldn't open the door.....yeah, yeah, yeah, Mom, heard it before. 










10 inches so far....

Betsy


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This little thing? Pah, they call this a snow shower in Hibbing, LOL! If Mom were alive she'd start telling the story about climbing out the window of the house to go to school 'cause they couldn't open the door.....yeah, yeah, yeah, Mom, heard it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - where are you located?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Northern VA, about 8 miles south of Washington, DC.  It's a bit misleading, the wind has blown a lot off the roof....it looks even worse now, that was an hour or so ago.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Still 45 here, with a light breeze from the west, typical Arkansas winter, yawn.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> Still 45 here, with a light breeze from the west, typical Arkansas winter, yawn.


Poor Intinst and Loonlover, missing out on our excitement. Glad this happened after
you got back home.
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Still 45 here, with a light breeze from the west, typical Arkansas winter, yawn.


The worst winter storm I've ever endured was in Little Rock in 1999.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The snow plow came through a bit ago and cut my Internet cable. I've been begging them to bury it for more than a year now. So, the only Internet I have until Monday is via my iPhone. And it's NOT 3G. 

We're up to about 10". We had a bit of a lull, but it's picking back up again. 

I'll try to get a picture of my yard. It's just a massive sea of white.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The worst winter storm I've ever endured was in Little Rock in 1999.


I did say typical, not the only way it ever is!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This morning when it was only 8 or 9 inches, I stuck a plastic ruler in the snow that I could see from my window.  About an hour ago I looked out and couldn't see it, so I went and got the 4 foot measure, put blue tape at 12", 18" and 24" and stuck it in the snow.  Last I looked it was coming up on 15 inches.  I think it's mostly due to just fall and not drifting. . . .it's not under a tree but is sheltered on two sides by the house.  There's a section in the middle of the deck that is pretty level and I put it in the middle of that.

The local TV channels are having fun with their correspondents who are 'stationed' at various points around the area.  They're taking pictures of people being stupid.  They're not saying they're being stupid, but they keep pointing out cars that have gotten stuck and saying, "Don't drive if you don't have to be somewhere, and going to Starbucks for a cup of coffee is not an emergency."  Folks in the city are out walking. . .pulling kids on sleds.  Metro has closed the above ground part of the system -- or will as of 1 p.m.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The snow plow came through a bit ago and cut my Internet cable.


O.K. That's just wrong. . .hmmm. . . .been intending to figure out how to use my phone as a modem for my laptop. . .maybe it's time to really work that out!  (Gotta read the manual which is, ahem, on my DX  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, Heather, that's terrible!  I guess you're using your iPhone now...  Our deck is definitely higher than the driveway, I measured both.  The wind has blown a bunch off the roof onto the deck.  I measured about thirty feet away from the house on the flat driveway.

EDIT  I was trying to edit my picture and accidentally took out my KindleBoards Beach party note earlier!  Will republish...


Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's my contribution to the beach party:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> I did say typical, not the only way it ever is!


Yes you did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's another party pic, can't find my earlier one yet! Beach Party!!










and I found the first one:


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This morning when it was only 8 or 9 inches, I stuck a plastic ruler in the snow that I could see from my window. About an hour ago I looked out and couldn't see it, so I went and got the 4 foot measure, put blue tape at 12", 18" and 24" and stuck it in the snow. Last I looked it was coming up on 15 inches. I think it's mostly due to just fall and not drifting. . . .it's not under a tree but is sheltered on two sides by the house. There's a section in the middle of the deck that is pretty level and I put it in the middle of that.


I'm about in the middle between Baltimore and Washington. We just measured around 20 inches in the yard. Time to send the second shift out for another round of shoveling the driveway.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

These were taken this morning, there is significantly more snow out there now. We are inside with a fire and baking cookies!

Taken from the garage...this is the trash can and partially sheltered so this is not the full amount we had gotten when this was taken.









The two trees in the front yard. It sits on a corner of the street and the court but you can't see that in the picture. 









Looking out the front door. Can you see the street between the mailboxes? Neither can we! Snow plows have not been through yet.









This is out on the deck, it has an overhang and somewhat sheltered. I just looked out there, you can't see under the chairs any more. 









Even the dog was unsure what to do. Poor girl refused to use the potty at first and then just stood there and looked embarrassed when she finally did (No, this is not a shot of her peeing)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> they're saying "record" for December and maybe "record snow event ever".


Last I heard was that it would be the biggest since the double-whammy snowfall seven years ago in early February, likely surpassing that one, and possibly biggest in _much _longer than that...

I remember the February '03 one _very_ clearly because DD was born during it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This little thing? Pah, they call this a snow shower in Hibbing, LOL!


Isn't it frustrating?? I've been emailing DD's dad in Duluth telling him about the snow and that he may still be facing delays with his flight back here tomorrow so he might want to consider waiting another day or two... and they just laugh at me. Thirteen inches of snow? Yawn.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Um, never mind that, it's now up to 16 1/2 inches.  I took a picture of a ruler stuck out on the deck in a spot that doesn't get wind drifts to prove it to those MN folks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

15 inches in our driveway out near the street.  Our little one block long dead end street is frequently one of the last in the development to be plowed.  No plows at all in our development yet.

Still not up to thigh level like it was one year when I was Hibbing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It's finally started snowing here in NYC.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 15 inches in our driveway out near the street. Our little one block long dead end street is frequently one of the last in the development to be plowed. No plows at all in our development yet.
> 
> Still not up to thigh level like it was one year when I was Hibbing.


For me, it doesn't take much to get to thigh level. It gets much higher and I'm in trouble.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Coming up on 18 inches on our deck.  Reagan national is closed.  BWI is closed.  Dulles has one runway open but most flights are canceled.  Metrobus service is suspended.  I think the trains underground are still running.  Area bishops have said if it's too dangerous to go to church that's o.k. you can miss Mass: no harm no foul.  The Director of Music who would lead the singing at the Mass this evening is definitely stuck in Springfield and has already told the Pastor not to expect to see him before tomorrow morning.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow...hope everyone is staying nice and warm cuddled up with their kindles! Here in northern IN we only have about 3" or so and that's what was expected so we're probably pretty much done. This is much better than the ice storm that hit here exactly one year ago today! That wiped out power for days/weeks...it was awful. Stay safe everyone, and happy reading (and shoveling!).


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

We got word that church is canceled tomorrow.  The county next to us has already canceled school next week, I expect our county to do the same.  Husband just put on boots and a backpack and went to the store.  He mainly went to see if he could LOL


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness!  No offense, but right now I'm glad I don't live in Pennsylvania any more.  I don't miss the snow one bit!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

We're up to about 10" of snow so far, with several hours of significant snowfall still expected.

Noggin really did not like going potty after supper in snow up to his, um..., private parts.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> We're up to about 10" of snow so far, with several hours of significant snowfall still expected.
> 
> Noggin really did not like going potty after supper in snow up to his, um..., private parts.


Good thing he isn't a dachshund,,doesn't take near as much snow.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It just started sticking in the New York City area a little while ago.  There is talk of 12 inches, but I'll only believe that when I see it.  I haven't been outside yet.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

At my last check we were at about 7 inches. It's so pretty outside. And my hubby nor I had to work this weekend so it was a perfect time to get snowed in together


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Good thing he isn't a dachshund,,doesn't take near as much snow.


I have 2 dachshunds. 1 mini, 1 standard. Neither of them enjoy the snow very much.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

2" in Illinois


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of us have been posting in the X-mas spirit/Mid-Atlantic Blizzard thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16814.msg323635/topicseen.html#msg323635


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a very large mini or a kinda small standard. (We were told she was a mini) She dosen't care much about the snow, as long as she can see where she is going.

This fall With all the leaves, sometimes it looked like a quick burrowing mole as she tunneled though!


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

intinst said:


> Where are you located?


I am in PA, about 60 miles south of Pittsburgh


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Most of us have been posting in the X-mas spirit/Mid-Atlantic Blizzard thread
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16814.msg323635/topicseen.html#msg323635


Opps, I didn't notice that one before my thread, sorry.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TammyC said:


> Opps, I didn't notice that one before my thread, sorry.


Don't be sorry, just wanted to give you someplace to read!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> It just started sticking in the New York City area a little while ago. There is talk of 12 inches, but I'll only believe that when I see it. I haven't been outside yet.


IT snowing here in Queens too. I hope we donot get 12 inches.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meanwhile, here in Maine...

The weather people have no clue what is going to happen, so we had a weather report of, "If it tracks this way, this much snow, if it tracks that way, that much snow, if it tracks yet another way, maybe no snow at all..."

I did go out and do some Christmas stuff, including sending all the packages off to out of town friends and relatives. We have lots of food in the fridge and plenty of wine and baguettes on hand. Plus TP. My son is making the drive home from college tonight...my husband is freaking out because he didn't leave Oneonta until 5:30 pm. But he is stopping in Northampton, MA to pick up Christmas presents from my sister (the one with the beautiful red KitchenAid mixer) and if the weather is bad, he can spend the night there. For some reason, I am not worried at all (I usually worry) so I am taking that as a sign that everything will be fine.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> For me, it doesn't take much to get to thigh level. It gets much higher and I'm in trouble.


LOL! Two daughters-in-law in the same situation. 16" now in the driveway. Our deck looks like this:








and our front yard like this:









Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Trying to keep the weather/snow stories all in one place...I'll merge this with the other thread that is already very active.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Went next door to feed DD's dad's cats.  Measured 23" on the sidewalk.  No snowplows in sight here today...  so no mail delivery or anything...  guess we'll be staying put for a while!    But no worries as long as the power stays on.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy - oh my gosh, I didn't know there was that much snow outside Colorado  

Susan I cannot believe you didn't have mail service today - wonder why not  

Heather, just a good excuse to send the BRATS out to shovel  

Guess I am enjoying reading about all this, but it is making me COLD!  Off to get the hot chocolate


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Warming up by watching Mamma Mia on HBO.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I actually got a couple Amazon boxes today via USPS, before noon when there were just a couple or three inches...only waiting for one more Xmas gift, which just shipped today on back-order, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it gets here by mid-week.

I just got in from shoveling a two-shovel-wide path from the front door to the street, in hopes that I'll only have a few inches more to shovel tomorrow so that mail/UPS guys can get here OK on Monday. (I don't drive these days due to my various eye problems, so I don't really need to shovel the whole thing.) Noggin appreciated it, too, as it gave him somewhere to do #2 without having to squat in a foot of snow.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Warming up by watching Mamma Mia on HBO.
> 
> Betsy


Okay, the scenery will warm you up, but the vocals may make you shiver in horror.

It's started sticking here, and my sister says she has about an inch in Brooklyn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, Pierce Brosnan is the only one that I mute.  I can cope with the others.  They just had Take a Chance On Me with makes me laugh.  And now we're getting ready to see Pierce in Spandex, which is one of the scarier things on film but also makes me laugh.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nah, Pierce Brosnan is the only one that I mute. I can cope with the others. They just had Take a Chance On Me with makes me laugh. And now we're getting ready to see Pierce in Spandex, which is one of the scarier things on film but also makes me laugh.
> 
> Betsy


I never made it all the way through the movie, even on the flight home from Sydney last year.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Two daughters-in-law in the same situation. 16" now in the driveway. Our deck looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of snow and really quickly


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great shots!  Our deck probably has 26" on it. I keep looking out at it and marvelling. Going to measure the deck tomorrow when I get up.  Out in the front, in the driveway, it's only 16".   Nearer to the house I get, the higher it is 'cause of snow blowing off the roof.

BTW, a local news reporter on TV was saying "we have 19 inches here" (somewhere in MD) and showed the yardstick she had stuck in the snow.  It clearly was at the 18" mark, but the 18 was covered by the snow, then another inch up to the 19".  Uh, lady....  Plus, when the camera pulled back, she clearly had it in a drift where the snow was higher than that around it.  Sheesh.  17 or 18 inches isn't enough?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bragging rights, I guess.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I never made it all the way through the movie, even on the flight home from Sydney last year.


you must see Pierce Brosnan in spandex. It's during the credits. I just bought the movie on blu-Ray and it included a digital copy so it's on my iPhone. My kids know all the lyrics to all the songs. I'll never be able to watch Molly Weasley in Harry Potter the same way again.

As for snow, we had a lull where we only got sleet, so we're somewhere around 14" it's still snowing pretty good though so I expect we'll get a few more inches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The stick on my deck is showing close to 21 inches.  It is possible that's a slightly inflated figure because of roof drift.  I won't be going any farther out into the yard before tomorrow though. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got hip boots?

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Or in luvs case, chest waders!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geographically I think I'm midway between Betsy and Ann, and the snow measurement bears it out...  23" about two hours ago...  just coming down lightly right now.

And, amazingly, we still have power (touch wood).

It's beautiful now....  I don't want to think about what a mess it's going to be in a few days after partial clearing and melting and refreezing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Or in luvs case, chest waders!


ROTFL!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Or in luvs case, chest waders!


<snort>

 I resemble that remark!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Geographically I think I'm midway between Betsy and Ann, and the snow measurement bears it out... 23" about two hours ago... just coming down lightly right now.
> 
> And, amazingly, we still have power (touch wood).
> 
> It's beautiful now.... I don't want to think about what a mess it's going to be in a few days after partial clearing and melting and refreezing.


I think if you're not close to the shore where there's been some freezing rain, power outages shouldn't be too much of a problem with this fairly "dry" snow; at least not until some idiot with no good reason to be out drives his vehicle into a pole.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> not until some idiot with no good reason to be out drives his vehicle into a pole.


<cough> I understand that does happen from time to time....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I think if you're not close to the shore where there's been some freezing rain, power outages shouldn't be too much of a problem with this fairly "dry" snow; at least not until some idiot with no good reason to be out drives his vehicle into a pole.


Don't say that. We've gotten quite a bit of sleet and freezing rain today. My Internet cable has been cut, my satellite went out (dish was covered, had to go up a ladder to clear it off) I REALLY don't want to think about the power going out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nog, have I mentioned that I love your Christmas avatar?

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

What a difference an hour makes.  When I left work in Manhattan it was icy snowing, but the streets were relatively clear and most of the sidewalks had been shoveled.  An hour later in Brooklyn, it was SNOWING, and blowing and while some of the streets had been plowed, most of the sidewalks were not shoveled.  Including the steps to my apartment building.... Sigh....

I'll be posting photos in the photo thread.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Took this one on my block at about 8pm.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

we have 15 inches in some places with 20 inches in others.
and that is not measuring the drifts.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's pretty when it's somewhere else....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's pretty when it's somewhere else....


Yup. Or as I always say, it's nice when you don't have to move it or move in it.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

WOW, you guys are getting pounded.  Seeing this reminds me that we got slammed at this same time last year in Seattle and people were freaking.  We got a lot for us but nowhere near what you guys are getting.  Hope you can dig out from under soon.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Yup. Or as I always say, *it's nice when you don't have to move it* or move in it.


Oh darn. Now you've reminded me that I'm going to have to SHOVEL all this stuff. 

Usually DD's dad does the lion's share and I make up for it by having hot chocolate waiting when he's done. But he's in MN.... and with the flights likely messed up for a couple of days and this street impassable, I suggested he change tomorrow's return flight to a couple of days later... so now I'm stuck with the shoveling.   

Sigh.

Not quite fit enough to do it yet, though. Maybe Monday....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My street at around 9:30 pm










And sorry Susan, but that's one of the things I don't miss about being upstate and owning my own home.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Why Scarlet, what a pretty little dusting of snow you have there.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For Oklahoma, that would be a once-per-five years snowstorm.  Our specialty here is ice storms, ugh.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh darn. Now you've reminded me that I'm going to have to SHOVEL all this stuff.
> 
> Usually DD's dad does the lion's share and I make up for it by having hot chocolate waiting when he's done. But he's in MN.... and with the flights likely messed up for a couple of days and this street impassable, I suggested he change tomorrow's return flight to a couple of days later... so now I'm stuck with the shoveling.
> 
> ...


While I was out yesterday, I bought a kid sized snow shovel. I'm putting the BRATs to work (we have a 75 ft driveway). I should have bought 3.. The little ones (you know, the 3 shorter than me) are fighting over it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Why Scarlet, what a pretty little dusting of snow you have there.


Thanks dear. I've started a winter photo thread, to be found here....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16891.0.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The four year old (almost five) across the street helped his dad shovel. Several times today. Last winter, there was a good snow during the week while his dad was at work.  I swear the kid did almost the whole driveway himself.  (Two car driveway, maybe 25 feet long).

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The four year old (almost five) across the street helped his dad shovel. Several times today. Last winter, there was a good snow during the week while his dad was at work. I swear the kid did almost the whole driveway himself. (Two car driveway, maybe 25 feet long).
> 
> Betsy


Maybe Susan could pay him to do hers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

He's got to do ours first.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> While I was out yesterday, I bought a kid sized snow shovel. I'm putting the BRATs to work (we have a 75 ft driveway). I should have bought 3.. The little ones (you know, the 3 shorter than me) are fighting over it.


Send 'em over my way.... I have extra shovels...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

well every weather email alert I get the numbers for us go up - we started out expecting maybe 10 inches tops -- now this is the latest one ...

INTENSE LOW PRESSURE TRACKING SE OF LONG ISLAND OVERNIGHT
WILL RESULT IN A PERIOD OF HEAVY SNOW & HIGH WINDS ACROSS LONG
ISLAND. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 18 TO 24 INCHES.WITH LOCALLY
HIGHER AMOUNTS AS HIGH AS 30 INCHES.ARE EXPECTED. SNOWFALL RATES
OF 3 TO 5 INCHES PER HOUR.ACCOMPANIED BY THUNDER AND
LIGHTNING.ARE POSSIBLE DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM OVERNIGHT.
WIND GUSTS OF UP TO 50 MPH ARE ALSO EXPECTED.WHICH ALONG WITH
THE HEAVY SNOW WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO UNDER A QUARTER MILE AT
TIMES.& CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING & DRIFTING OF SNOW.

Red highlight mine ---- the wind is blowing a gale now - so fingers crossed that power stays on --

edited to add - it is as white as my hair out there --


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

3 to 5 inches per hour??  Wow.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is still snowing here in Queens,New York. Thank goodness I have this week off from work. I was going to meet a friend tomorrow. That is not going to happen now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

RHO. Mine did that all last night and this morning. It started 3-5 then 4-8, then 10-12, 12-15 12-18, 12-20 , 14-21


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So, good morning, blizzardees...report in, please. Still snowing? How much?

No snow here in Maine although it is grey and cloudy and looks like snow weather.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> For Oklahoma, that would be a once-per-five years snowstorm. Our specialty here is ice storms, ugh.


I think the last time we got more than 3 or 4 inches of snow in Dallas was in 2003 and before that maybe 1987 ... Its supposed to be in the mid 60's today.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I think the last time we got more than 3 or 4 inches of snow in Dallas was in 2003 and before that maybe 1987 ... Its supposed to be in the mid 60's today.


Yes, but didn't Houston have snow just a few weeks ago?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yes, but didn't Houston have snow just a few weeks ago?


So did we - butt it was gone that same afternoon .... Besides, that's just Houston.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Blizzard over here.  Sun shining.  Only light breezes.  Deep snow.  Cold.  Really pretty actually. . . . . must go shovel.  Good news is that, miraculously, there is a one car width snow plow pass up our street. . .so I called DH. . . he can come home.  Least I can do is clear a space for him to park.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It stopped snowing here in Queens, New York. I am not sure how many inches it snowed yet. I just heard it was about 12inchs here.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

well, we got about a foot here in West Orange:










More in my picasa album at http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/Snow1209#

And all the snow clearing you see done, I did. I've been up (eee ghads) since about 5:30 and yes, my neighbors all love me!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The snow plow came through a bit ago and cut my Internet cable. I've been begging them to bury it for more than a year now. So, the only Internet I have until Monday is via my iPhone. And it's NOT 3G.
> 
> We're up to about 10". We had a bit of a lull, but it's picking back up again.
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my yard. It's just a massive sea of white.


HOW does one have above ground internet? Your cable company (if that's how you get it) should be toasted for not burying this cable (in my world I woudn't stop till I had no less than 6 months of free service) If its the phone company, same deal.

HOWEVER, IF it is the cable company, and your even a little handy you might be able to splice it till they can fix it correctly (which does require a trench!!!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> More in my picasa album at http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/Snow1209#
> 
> And all the snow clearing you see done, I did. I've been up (eee ghads) since about 5:30 and yes, my neighbors all love me!


You could turn either # 10 or 16 into Christmas cards. . ..totally Currier & Ives.

Does your snow blower fit in your car. . .we might could still use it when you get here tomorrow. . . .I suggested Ed bring the one back from the church, but I'm not sure he will. .. . . .


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

No snow here way UPSTATE in Albany, NY...
lalalalala
Paula


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> No snow here way UPSTATE in Albany, NY...
> lalalalala
> Paula


Watch out, you might jinx yourself. LOL.

We had a few flurries that lasted about an hour. Not even enough to wipe off the cars.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am sure y'alls turn will be coming - now maybe all those other Eastern folks will have more sympathy for you NY upstaters and Mainers - I sure do and I have never been there and done that, but I do have a good imagination


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does your snow blower fit in your car. . .we might could still use it when you get here tomorrow. . . .I suggested Ed bring the one back from the church, but I'm not sure he will. .. . . .


No, actually, well, maybe, but I'd have no idea how to "get" it in the car. Hefting things would not be a "tom" strong point.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> HOW does one have above ground internet? Your cable company (if that's how you get it) should be toasted for not burying this cable (in my world I woudn't stop till I had no less than 6 months of free service) If its the phone company, same deal.
> 
> HOWEVER, IF it is the cable company, and your even a little handy you might be able to splice it till they can fix it correctly (which does require a trench!!!)


Because I live in Timbuktu and it's a small local company. After the lines kept getting cut by lawn mowers in the spring, they finally buried the lines in the yards (cut 3 times in two weeks by 3 different people). But they say they need special equipment to bury the part across the road. They did come out and fix it yesterday, but it was cut again last night when the plows came through, I called again this morning and hopefully they'll be out go fix it again this afternoon. I could splice it myself, but I figure the more they have to come out and fix it, the more likely they'll get sick of me and eventually bury it. It's only been about 14 months.

I'm actually looking into Satellite Internet, since my only other option is dial-up. In the meantime, I'm thankful for my iPhone.

We just finished shoveling the driveway. Next year I'm buying one of those snow throwers.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Because I live in Timbuktu and it's a small local company. After the lines kept getting cut by lawn mowers in the spring, they finally buried the lines in the yards (cut 3 times in two weeks by 3 different people). But they say they need special equipment to bury the part across the road. They did come out and fix it yesterday, but it was cut again last night when the plows came through, I called again this morning and hopefully they'll be out go fix it again this afternoon. I could splice it myself, but I figure the more they have to come out and fix it, the more likely they'll get sick of me and eventually bury it. It's only been about 14 months.
> 
> I'm actually looking into Satellite Internet, since my only other option is dial-up. In the meantime, I'm thankful for my iPhone.
> 
> We just finished shoveling the driveway. Next year I'm buying one of those snow throwers.


I'm sorry for that ... can't imagine paying to fix it over and over is cost effective ... satellite internet has some issues (I'm an IT guy) and most of them were (admittedlly I have not researched lately) required a phone line also ... the download was satellite, upload phone (that may have changed)

Unless you have fios cable is best but it sound slike your cable company needs to invest in some tools, because even I own the tool needed to cut a hole in the road. (really, I won't do it myself, but I could!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> No, actually, well, maybe, but I'd have no idea how to "get" it in the car. Hefting things would not be a "tom" strong point.


Wasn't completely serious. . . .though if Ed does bring the one from the church home this evening I expect we'll put it to use in the morning. I don't think he's going to work too hard to get there by 9 like he usually does. . . .given that he's been there since 11 p.m. on Friday. . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm actually looking into Satellite Internet, since my only other option is dial-up. In the meantime, I'm thankful for my iPhone.


After using three different satellite companies, we switched to a 3G cell phone modem. All the satellite companies that I know have very harsh bandwidth restrictions. We kept going over the limit every time Microsoft pushed out a big update and they throttled us back to 14.4 as punishment.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We have not yet been visited by the mythical "snow-plow".
People have sworn that it exists and that they have even seen it.
But I think they have just seen a white-out or a will-o-the-wisp.
Here is what my street looks like even now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas, I wish I could send you one of these from NY....










Most of the sidewalks in NY have now been shoveled, and the streets are pretty much clear. The biggest problem is now the slush at the curbs and especially the corners.

I predict that it'll be gone by Tuesday.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff, I think it's a mythical creature.  We certainly haven't seen one here.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Saw this and thought of you guys.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know scarlet. . .that's really pretty accurate.  The snow was so deep that after a while I couldn't fling the shovel high enough to dump it in the grass.  I'm pretty sure there were areas that I shoveled several times.  Then the neighbor college boy helped me. . . .he was able to fling it much farther!  Then we dumped the snow off the car (we'd covered it with a tarp before it started) and then we had to shovel that part again!

BTW. . .Ed is home now. . . .he's in the garage fixing the snow blower. . .he'll make sure it works tomorrow morning expanding on my and the neighbor's efforts today.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My goodness, Ann...  flinging with the neighbor college boy??


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> My goodness, Ann... flinging with the neighbor college boy??


Susan, I'm getting worried about you. That is a line worthy of me....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> My goodness, Ann... flinging with the neighbor college boy??


Indeed. While Ed was at the church.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

What's this about Ann having a fling with a college boy?


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

intinst said:


> What's this about Ann having a fling with a college boy?


*TMI*​


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know scarlet. . .that's really pretty accurate. The snow was so deep that after a while I couldn't fling the shovel high enough to dump it in the grass. I'm pretty sure there were areas that I shoveled several times. Then the neighbor college boy helped me. . . .he was able to fling it much farther! Then we dumped the snow off the car (we'd covered it with a tarp before it started) and then we had to shovel that part again!
> 
> BTW. . .Ed is home now. . . .he's in the garage fixing the snow blower. . .he'll make sure it works tomorrow morning expanding on my and the neighbor's efforts today.


I went through the same thing. I had to shovel out around the car to get close enough to clear the car off. Then I pushed the snow off the car & had to shovel it out again. But we don't have a garage; it would have been nice not to have to dig the car out from over a foot of snow. I take it your car was not allowed in the garage?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I lucked out: my neighbor got outside this morning while I was still sleeping. He decided to borrow my snow shovel which I'd left out by the front door, as it was both bigger and sturdier than his. In "payment" he cleared the 5 inches or so of snow that had covered over the path I'd dug out Saturday evening.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Is everyone going to hate me if I say that I am THANKFUL for no snow here in the Pacific Northwest?  We had a dusting the past week, but it just melted away with our constant winter rain, which the norm.  I much rather deal with the rain than snow.  Watching it fall and covering of fresh snow is fine, but when you have to trek out in it and deal with shoveling out...no.  Especially last winter here, oh dear...all the snow melting, then freezing into solid ice, more snow, more melting and freezing...the worst.

Any of you out by Old Town Alexandria, VA?  My friend lives there with her hubby and two little babies, and I'm wondering how much snow she's got.  Saw some pictures but she is WAY busy taking care of two sick babies that are both under the age of two.  I am curious.

Ah, definately don't miss winters in the DC metro area!  I didn't understand what the wind chill factor was until I lived there and nearly froze my ears off, literally!  Wore a hat and scarf for the first time.

Sounds like all of you guys in this winter snow are doing well though.  Lucky that you guys have a day or two off from work.  Ugh, I need a break from work myself.

Tris


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They said that Reagan Airport got about 16", and Old Town is fairly close to that.  When Betsy's up she can probably tell you more.  (I'm about eight miles further west-ish, and I got 23".  Such fun.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I take it your car was not allowed in the garage?


"Garage" is what it would be called on a real estate listing. In fact, it is "the workshop". 

Now, if needed, all the tools are on rollers so they could be moved to one end -- it's rather longer than standard -- and one car fit in. Problem is, it wasn't until Thursday that we realized it was going to be such a significant amount of snow. And he was working all day and we had other things scheduled both Thursday night and Friday night. Otherwise, we would have moved the rack of firewood into the house, put the rack outside, moved the tools, and put one car in there.

We did cover the car with a tarp which helped greatly: we just had to push off the first foot of snow, dig around the wheels and all to find the bungees to unhook, and then just slide the tarp off. And then shovel the driveway again. 

Oh, and Ed IS home. After Mass last night they put up the big tree in the church. Decorator elves (aka parish volunteers) are coming in around 1 to clean and decorate. . . .Ed's HOME until lunch time. . . .going to try to clear some more street space this morning for Richard and my son to park their cars when they get here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Old Town apparently got around the same 16" we got here just a bit south.  We have a two car garage, but there are two cars in it already, so the other two cars are in the driveway (though the Miata says she should really be in the garage!)  Which means cleaning them off. 

Betsy


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm just glad that the sound of snow shoveling is not the same as nails on a chaulkboard.  I'd be cringing for days.....  Glad to see the sun's out today though!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally getting around to some pics.

This was my deck on Saturday mid-storm.









And this was it by evening, still a few hours from the end of the snowfall.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Now where did I put my car....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The grill is standing on top of something. The chair, of which you see only the back, is standing on the flat ground.









DD's dad's car is in there somewhere....









At least the snow is good for _something_!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

An annoyance of the snow fall.  Apparently, contrary to all common sense, the newspaper guy did come around in the middle of the night or early on Saturday and throw the paper at the house.  Of course, by the time I got up there was no sign of it.  Now, normally, I don't care. . .I've tried to get them to stop sending the daily but they won't.  But it was Saturday.  And on Saturday they always ALSO deliver the Sunday funnies and sale circulars and coupons and WaPo Magazine (though that's not as good as it used to be.)

Well, here's how I found out that they had actually delivered the paper Saturday morning.  THIS morning ed put the snow blower to work and did the walkway in front of the house. . . .snowblowers do interesting things to paper.    And, of course, he couldn't destroy the regular Saturday paper I didn't care about. . .no. . . .the one he found was the one with the Sunday "guts".  Oh well!  Still kind of fun.  Brother Richard just arrived and agreed that, yes, indeed, we have a lot of snow here!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

In re: things that the snow thrower is not slowed down by. I dumped my ash can into a plastic bag on Saturday then put in on my deck in the path to the trashcan (I didn't have shoes on) ... well, ash did not upset the snow thrower but there's a large "grey" area in my back yard as the ash travelled quite well .... oh well...it will be there when I get back.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

TammyC said:


> I am in PA, about 60 miles south of Pittsburgh


Are you near Little Washington?
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope everyone is unburied and moving around semi-normally.  
I talked to my daughter last night.  She lives in Asheville, NC.  Her power was out for two and a half days.  
She didn't say how much snow they had. 
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

deb, are you still heading out for Christmas? Or are you snowed in?  Whatever you do, be careful.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My friends in Norristown, PA had 23 inches of snow.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not snowed in.  I am heading south about 120 miles for a hearing we have this morning, and then Christmas lunch with the Probation Office, Prosecutor and staff and Judge's staff.  I'm heading right into the mess from Saturday, but I understand it's pretty much cleaned up now.  The main roads anyway.
I would like to go to Asheville, NC on Thursday and stay till Saturday, but the news this morning has another storm coming through.  I will get the full report this evening and in the morning before I make my final decision.  There are some pretty big mountains to go through in Tennessee and the west side of NC.  
Thank you for your concern.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

On some streets, it already looks like it never snowed, while on others, there are still mounds of the dirty grey stuff.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When I got downstate to the little town I work in they were removing the snow from the downtown street with a bulldozer and putting it into a dump truck.  They were trying to clear parking spots and sidewalks.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> When I got downstate to the little town I work in they were removing the snow from the downtown street with a bulldozer and putting it into a dump truck. They were trying to clear parking spots and sidewalks.
> deb


That's the way to do it. There is only so much space to push snow around. Eventually it needs to be removed.

L


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That's the way to do it. There is only so much space to push snow around. Eventually it needs to be removed.
> 
> L


The Southern option is 'solar removal' - just wait until it melts.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lynninva said:


> The Southern option is 'solar removal' - just wait until it melts.


Up here that is called "wishful thinking." We are a more of a take-charge bunch.

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A lot of the snow on 10th Ave. here was very dirty today.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

well it is 73 today at 1:46pm  cloudy and rainy .. 
Where i am from (Nebraska) is getting buried in snow or that is what its supposed to do.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder if Susan was able to get out her driveway today.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Eventually, yes  --  just posted it over in the GM thread.  But not until about 6 pm.  Thanks for thinking of me...  when you're snowed in, you feel kind of abandoned!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha, thanks everyone.  My friend is alive! She sent me more shots of the snow, and very cute ones as it was her kids' first major snow fall.  Little kids enjoying the snow...too cute!  Now she is struggling putting on the layers and snow suits on her little babies so they can go out.  I can't help but laugh as I remember my mom doing the same when I was a kid..."mom, I gotta pee."  Or "Mom, I can see...I can't breathe...I can't lay my arms flat!"  Oh the joys of winter.

Tris


----------



## tedmcardle (Dec 12, 2009)

Enjoy. Still digging out of the 23" from last week here in PA


----------

